# prévisualisation dans amule



## Vanessa Jodar (8 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

y a t il un moyen de faire une prévisualisation des fichiers en téléchargement dans amule ? J'utilisais emule dans le temps et ça marchait bien dans ce domaine mais là impossible. 
De plus, je cherche à trouver les fichiers temporaires dans mon ordi mais impossible...je sais que c'est un fichier caché...comment faire pour le faire apparaître et pouvoir récupérer les fichiers même si ils ne sont pas entier...?

Merci !


----------



## Pilou2 (18 Novembre 2005)

Pour l'aperçu j'ai mis un certain temps à trouver ce qu'il fallait mettre...
Dans directories tu entres pour l'application pour aperçu : "open -a VLC" si tu utilises VLC par exemple (ce que je te conseille)
Les fichiers temporaires ne sont pas cachés (enfin pas chez moi) là encore dans pref directories tu choisis le répertoire de tes fichiers...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Novembre 2005)

Vanessa Jodar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> y a t il un moyen de faire une prévisualisation des fichiers en téléchargement dans amule ? J'utilisais emule dans le temps et ça marchait bien dans ce domaine mais là impossible.
> De plus, je cherche à trouver les fichiers temporaires dans mon ordi mais impossible...je sais que c'est un fichier caché...comment faire pour le faire apparaître et pouvoir récupérer les fichiers même si ils ne sont pas entier...?
> ...



Pour compléter Pilou, il faut par la suite faire Pomme + clic après avoir attendu environ 20% du téléchargement je crois...


----------

